# 44 Spl reloads with IMR Trail Boss



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

The weather cooperated today, this 25th day of December 2006. It was about 32 degrees, sunny,
slight over cast at times, and no wind.
Went to a new shooting area a friend told me about. It was secluded and not trashed.
I tried 20 reloads I had made up sometime ago for my 44 Special Uberti Bisley with a 5-1/2 barrel.
The reloads were with IMR Trail Boss powder.

.44 Special, 240 gr Lazer Cast bullet, miked at .432 dia (barrel miked .430), 
IMR Trail Boss, 4.2 grs (recommended minimum), CCI 300 Large Pistol primer (recommended Large Pistol), .44 Special R-P (Remington) cartridges

At 15 yards, the group was right on at point of aim. Group size was 2", two holes side by side and one dead center. Trigger is crisp and clean. The other two bullets I let my son shoot.

IMR Trail Boss powder fills up the case and does not leave air space between the powder and bullet like
my other powders, I sometimes use.
This is good because the powder doesn't move and lay on the bottom of the case. No flash over here,
Which could produce a potentially dangerous situation.

Primers were nicely rounded (no flat primers). No black spotted primers. No powder granulars left over.
Each empty cartridge slid out of the Bisley's chambers. No split or abused cases. Test firing was done in the kneeling position.
This change in powder and bullet diameter improved accuracy.


----------

